# is this english walnut ?



## davduckman2010 (Jun 8, 2015)

a friends trying to knock this giant tree over in some womans yard in town. he ask me to come over and see this black walnut tree he thinks hes going to get rich from. this guy rented a lift top it out. and the but log all 25 ft of it a good 12 ft around at the base leaning for the neighbors garage. and hes going to try and cut it down with a 20 in saw  I told him its not black walnut .it has walnut shells all round it. and let me know when ever he cleans up the smashed garage to drag it over my place. im out of here. wanted know part of that utube failed blooper. heres the leaves and a small chunk with bark. if anyone knows let me know. don't know if this stuffs worth messing with thanks


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 8, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> a friends trying to knock this giant tree over in some womans yard in town. he ask me to come over and see this black walnut tree he thinks hes going to get rich from. this guy rented a lift top it out. and the but log all 25 ft of it a good 12 ft around at the base leaning for the neighbors garage. and hes going to try and cut it down with a 20 in saw  I told him its not black walnut . and let me know when ever he cleans up the smashed garage to drag it over my place. im out of here. wanted know part of that utube failed blooper. heres the leaves and a small chunk with bark. if anyone knows let me know. thanks



Not seeing any pics Duck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 8, 2015)

opps fixed


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 8, 2015)

Maybe butternut.... AKA white walnut


----------



## DKMD (Jun 8, 2015)

Look at the rings and pores on that endgrain... Doesn't look like any walnut I've ever seen. I'm terrible with leaves and bark, but the endgrain made me think 
Ash. Barry may be right about the butternut. Seems like I had some coffee tree board several years ago that were similar. Need me to suggest a couple more unrelated species to make things more confusing?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 8, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Look at the rings and pores on that endgrain... Doesn't look like any walnut I've ever seen. I'm terrible with leaves and bark, but the endgrain made me think
> Ash. Barry may be right about the butternut. Seems like I had some coffee tree board several years ago that were similar. Need me to suggest a couple more unrelated species to make things more confusing?


theres 8 more of these big trees all round this tree they all have the same leaves and theres wallnuts under all of them . the lady says they get nuts droping from it every year. I don't have a clue


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 8, 2015)

Leaves and bark do look like English walnut from the few trees I've seen around here.. Not sure what butternut looks like, but the wood does seem to be the right color. @Mr. Peet is pretty awesome at identifying leaves and bark


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks a lot like butternut, possibly hickory? Or Japanese heart nut tree? Those are the three that come to my mind from the pictures....


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 9, 2015)

There's no sapwood. Black and English both have sapwood from what I remember. Gary


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 9, 2015)

Pics from the web.....


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 9, 2015)

No matter what it turns out to be, think it is most definitely worth milling! Chuck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

thanks chuck I think its English the leaves and bark are the exact same as those pics. the bigger logs have that brown center. theres a lot of giant logs to be milled. we will see what shes hideing inside


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have english walnut shells all over under my trees. I have no walnut trees but there must be one near by. The squirrels bring them.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2015)

Your end grain shot sure does not look like walnut to me.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 9, 2015)

The end grain and the leaves look like ash to me. But, whatever it is, it's worth cutting up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 9, 2015)

You need to get your friend an insurance policy and maybe a few books on trees for Christmas, birthday or next holiday (flag day). All I see is an ash tree (_Fraxinus)_ that the squirrels love to eat walnuts from the neighbors tree in. That may be a dangling participle.

That bark shot looks just like the "D" shape left from the Emerald Ash Borer. Make sure you microwave or kiln everything. Might want to look into the bug thing further for the safety of the trees in that area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> You need to get your friend an insurance policy and maybe a few books on trees for Christmas, birthday or next holiday (flag day). All I see is an ash tree (_Fraxinus)_ that the squirrels love to eat walnuts from the neighbors tree in. That may be a dangling participle.
> 
> That bark shot looks just like the "D" shape left from the Emerald Ash Borer. Make sure you microwave or kiln everything. Might want to look into the bug thing further for the safety of the trees in that area.


thanks mark when I pulled up I said to my self -- self this guys an idiot. I got out of there before he kills somebody. I got all the dead ash trees I can use in the back. that's all his mess

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 10, 2015)

You must be getting old Duck. I could never pass up a good piece of ash. Gary

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 10, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> You must be getting old Duck. I could never pass up a good piece of ash. Gary



yea its a bitc? getting old gary -- but I find it hard to pass up some good looking black ash crotch when it comes along..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

